# Lou Amundson Pulls Prank On Shaquille O'Neal



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> All-star center Shaquille O'Neal, among the biggest jokesters in league history, got a taste of his own medicine when he was the victim of a prank himself on Tuesday afternoon following the Suns' final practice.
> 
> As seen above, and in these photos here, one plucky punk turned his "police van" into a UPS parcel full of pink packing peanuts. (Feel free to try and read that previous sentence out loud three times fast. I can't.)
> 
> ...












http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Lou-Amundson-pulls-prank-on-Shaquille-O-Neal?urn=nba,155988​


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I just like the fact that there's an NBA player that bikes to work...


----------



## Exile (Aug 1, 2008)

Good prank by Amundson. There's a video up on Shaq's response as well.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I want to know what Shaq did to Lou's mouthpiece


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It amazes me how Alando Tucker is still in the league


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well he's had good showings in the summer league but the problem is that he's playing a position for the Suns that has been deep since he's arrived.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

lol, good one! Let's hope the team chemistry gets stronger for next season, it's great to see that players are comfortable with each other like this.


----------

